# 85 1.2mk3 anytime soon?



## bornshooter (May 5, 2013)

I am considering buying the 85 1.2 mk2 but what are the chances of the being upgraded the mk2 has weaknesses thats for sure,i see back in 2010 was the last rumour about this being updated but surely there must be something in the works..thoughts?


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 5, 2013)

I was also looking at 85 1.2ii these 2-3 past days and had the same question. Would be interesting to know what other people think about it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 5, 2013)

Very unlikely.


----------



## pierceography (May 5, 2013)

The mk1 was released in 1989 and the mk2 released in 2006. With the mk2 being only seven years old, and a 17 year span between the mk1 and mk2, I highly doubt there will be an mk3 anytime in the next few years.

But I love my 85mm f/1.2L II. I'd definitely recommend it if you have the capital to part with.


----------



## bornshooter (May 5, 2013)

What i would like to see is weather sealing,inner focussing and f1.0  but honestly i guess your right probably a long way off so i think i will wait till august and go for it


----------



## Harry Muff (May 5, 2013)

I think we'll start seeing all the MkIIIs when the big megapixel camera finally makes an appearance.


----------



## dunkers (May 5, 2013)

I certainly hope not.

There are a number of other lenses due for an update. I'm looking at you, 50mm f/1.4


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (May 5, 2013)

dunkers said:


> There are a number of other lenses due for an update. I'm looking at you, 50mm f/1.4



I hope not - there should be a couple of non-sticker-shock-inducing lenses in Canon's line of lenses.


----------



## BL (May 5, 2013)

i can't imagine what could be improved in a mkIII. i use the 85 II and i absolutely love it.

LOCA or bokeh chromatic abberation is the only thing i'm not crazy about, but that flaw rears its head in even the best, super-fast lenses.

and besides, with canon's current pricing trend, i wouldn't care to pay 50%-75% more for what likely won't change much - image quality


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (May 6, 2013)

BL said:


> i can't imagine what could be improved in a mkIII. i use the 85 II and i absolutely love it.
> 
> LOCA or bokeh chromatic abberation is the only thing i'm not crazy about, but that flaw rears its head in even the best, super-fast lenses.
> 
> and besides, with canon's current pricing trend, i wouldn't care to pay 50%-75% more for what likely won't change much - image quality



There were several persons on CanonRumors who have asked for faster AF. Apparently the USM moves the heavier front elements, which is slower than moving the lighter back elements.

As Canon upgraded the non-L 24mm, 28mm, and 35mm lenses, I wouldn't be surprised if Canon upgraded the 50mm f/1.4 and 85mm f/1.8, the later having some real competition with the new Sigma 85mm f/1.4. This would probably include some IQ improvements & IS. That would close the gap between those two lenses and their f/1.2 bigger brothers, so Canon might decide to upgrade those as well.

This would, of course, not happen over night, and most probably carry the sticker shock that came with the last few upgrades.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (May 6, 2013)

I agree. Not anytime soon and definitely not before the big MP camera...


----------



## hendrik-sg (May 6, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> What i would like to see is weather sealing,inner focussing and f1.0  but honestly i guess your right probably a long way off so i think i will wait till august and go for it



85 1.0 would need a 85mm front element at least. if you search better IQ then 1.0 will do much worse than 1.2 or 1.4, compromises quickly increase. Further, costs would increase dramaticly, not only profit. If we look back the last years, openings of new versions were slower not faster, in my opinion for two reason, first to make IQ improvements possible and second to improve profit.

At unliked DXO there is an article which tries to proofe, that sensor efficiency lowers below f=2.0 dramatically, and that the cameras compensate this by improoving ISO secretely. If this is true, the only gain from a lens below f1.4 is shallower depth of field, which makes almost all of the picture blured, so border sharpness doesnt matter as much as for other applications. 

Taking this into account makes the currrent version of this lens look even better and even more specialised compared to the f1.8 version.


----------



## eml58 (May 6, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> What i would like to see is weather sealing,inner focussing and f1.0  but honestly i guess your right probably a long way off so i think i will wait till august and go for it



It'll be a long wait I'de say, the sharpness of the 85f/1.2 L II just cant be beat, contrast/colour are excellent, it was a little slow to focus on my 5DMK II & 1DMK IV, but since I've gone to the 5DMK III & in particular the 1Dx, no complaints about the auto focus set up any more.

Your right, if it was more weather sealed I would feel more confident to use it in more extreme conditions, but I used it on the "Snow Monkeys" in Japan at Nagano in December, snowed an absolute bitch & the temperature was well below freezing, on the 1Dx the Lens performed a complete treat.


----------



## ChilledXpress (May 6, 2013)

BL said:


> i can't imagine what could be improved in a mkIII. i use the 85 II and i absolutely love it.
> 
> LOCA or bokeh chromatic abberation is the only thing i'm not crazy about, but that flaw rears its head in even the best, super-fast lenses.
> 
> and besides, with canon's current pricing trend, i wouldn't care to pay 50%-75% more for what likely won't change much - image quality



Reaaaallllyyyy..... thheerrreeeessss noooothinnnnggg to improoooovee wittttthhh theeeeee MarkII. Waaaaaaayyyyyyyy ttttooooooo slooooowwwwwwww.....


----------



## RLPhoto (May 6, 2013)

Not anytime soon.


----------



## Paul_B (May 6, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Your right, if it was more weather sealed I would feel more confident to use it in more extreme conditions, but I used it on the "Snow Monkeys" in Japan at Nagano in December, snowed an absolute bitch & the temperature was well below freezing, on the 1Dx the Lens performed a complete treat.



You used the 85 1.2L II in snowing and freezing conditions? Are you aware that this lens is not weather sealed? Why are you not confident about the lens if you did this? Does it still work?
I dare not take mine outside sunny and dry conditions.


----------



## eml58 (May 7, 2013)

Paul_B said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Your right, if it was more weather sealed I would feel more confident to use it in more extreme conditions, but I used it on the "Snow Monkeys" in Japan at Nagano in December, snowed an absolute bitch & the temperature was well below freezing, on the 1Dx the Lens performed a complete treat.
> ...



Yes, I was aware of the issue of the Lens not being weather Sealed, but for me the Lens/Camera is a Tool, so it's about risk, if it had been Raining I may not have considered the risk acceptable, and used the 70-200f/2.8 II, but in this situation, with the Snow Monkeys, it was heavy Snow, below freezing, so the Snow was tending not to melt on the equipment, and it worked just fine, the Lens performed well & I came away with some Images I was Happy with & the Lens with a clean up, still works just fine, appreciate the concern.

The confidence part comes into Play only in the degree to which the particular Lens is weather sealed (also consider dust), if it's a known sealed Lens such as my 300f/2.8 L IS Version 2, I'll simply use it in any & all weather/dust conditions, if it's a known Non sealed Lens, then it becomes a risk/confidence of survival situation, I'll generally though err in favour of the Image as a Lens can be bought back from the Dead after water immersion or dust issues, not so a Camera, which is why I use a 1Dx/1DMK IV with a 5DMK III as a fall back.


----------



## risc32 (May 7, 2013)

I'm not sure it's cost effective it is to repair a water damaged lens. might be better to just buy a new one(after canon gives a cost estimate of course). 

you guys ever see all the photos of non weather sealed lenses covered in rain/snow at the "juzaphoto" site? A good site with amazing photos, run by a guy who is not afraid to take his gear where it wasn't designed to go. Actually, if i remember correctly he feels that weather sealing on lenses is a non issue. well, i guess that's not surprising considering...


----------



## LBphotography (May 7, 2013)

EF 85 1.2 MK II is already an awesome lens, than why should canon replace this one with mk iii so soon. There should be a reason to update the lens. Some people saying it is a slow focus lens, yes it is bit slow compared to other L glass but there is reason behind it : 1. it is 1.2 lens, at 85 mm with f1.2 depth of field is so shallow, to get the best accuracy for focus canon made it bit slow. 2. this lens have lot of glass inside and whole front optics move to focus the lens that is why this lens focus by wired to provide enough power to move the whole big chunk of glass. apart from bit slow focus this is an awesome lens and keep in mind this is a portrait lens and portrait lens does required to be very fast. Thats why too many other lenses are available to capture fast subjects. If you need best picture quality form a portrait lens go for it, you won't be disappointing. 

EOS 1DX, EOS M with EF 35 1.4 L, EF 40 2.8, EF 50 1.4, EF 85 1.2 II L, EF 100 2.8 L IS, EF 135 2 L, EF 300 4 L IS, EF 24-70 2.8 II L, EF 70-200 2.8 II L IS, EF 2x III, EF 25mm, EF-M 18-55 IS, EF-M 22, 600 EX -RT, 270 EX II, EX 90


----------

